

P2pchan – Peer-to-peer imageboard - NotUncivil
http://tslocum.github.io/p2pchan/

======
slezyr
Docs for pussies.

~~~
slezyr
At first sight of man, who knows nothing about Python it uploads all pics to
imgur... What kind of p2p is this?

